# GUI Builder



## H2SO4 (10. Jan 2005)

Gibt es sowas vielleicht? Ich möchte aber nicht das Plugin für Eclipse. Es muss doch noch irgendwas anderes geben. Durch die Suche habe ich allerdings nur Infos über die Eclpise-PlugIn's erfahren.


----------



## pogo (10. Jan 2005)

z.b VisualEditor
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8413&highlight=gui+builder


----------



## ak (10. Jan 2005)

@pogo, Er möchte !!!nicht!!! das Plugin für eclipse.

@H2so4
Schaue dir mal den JBuilder an, der hat den besten Swing-Guibuilder den ich kenne. In der Foundationversion ist der jbuilder kostenlos. In dieser Version ist der Guibuilder auch dabei.


----------



## DesertFox (10. Jan 2005)

hat netbeans nicht auch einen GUI bulider der auch ziemlich gut sein soll ? :bahnhof:


----------



## welterde (11. Jan 2005)

der is sehr gut (der von netbeans)


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jan 2005)

Ich kann den JFormDesigner sehr empfehlen. Das gute Stück ist schnell, unterstützt auch TableLayout und einige JGoodie-Components, ... Lässt sich noch deutlich besser bedienen als der GUI-Editor im JBuilder, erzeugt wahlweise Java-Code oder man verwendet ein eigenes XML-Format, welches man ganz leicht in die Anwendung einbaut (was ich preferiere).

Testversion (20 Tage) ist kostenlos downloadbar, Lizenz inkl. 1 Jahr Updates und 90 Tage E-Mail-Support kostet 129 Euronen zzgl. MwSt.

Bin gerade dabei JBuilder komplett mit Eclipse und JFormDesigner abzulösen.

Links:
- http://www.alexander-langer.de/pivot/entry.php?id=142
- http://www.jformdesigner.com


----------

